# Teenage Trophys



## duckubuck (Aug 30, 2003)

Lets see yalls guys and girls pictures of yalls kills this year.


----------



## Mexican 3D (Nov 16, 2003)

not archery, but we got this fox last weekend...


----------



## ACooper1983 (Jun 10, 2005)

FOX HELL, THATS A CAT!!!! LOL LOL.. jk.. nice fox


----------



## Mexican 3D (Nov 16, 2003)

lol i know its small, maybe thats why it was dumb enough to answer to my calls. while i learn to call better, i need to practice with dumb yotes and foxes =p


----------



## BTLL (Nov 13, 2005)

looks pretty kool though, got an awsome color to


----------



## canesbball1324 (Dec 5, 2004)

Heres a wisconsin coyote


----------



## Nicojax (Nov 16, 2005)

haha heres my kill boys!


----------



## DBArcher (Aug 25, 2004)

can anyone tell me how to post a pic


----------



## Mexican 3D (Nov 16, 2003)

when you are writing a new reply, click on manage attachments and then look for your pic.


----------



## buckhunter08 (Nov 9, 2005)

Killed out of Raphine, VA on privite land. Only 2 and a half years old, now thats a soybean deer!


----------



## Shoot-in-NC (Jul 12, 2004)

*Here he is*

This is my 21 pointer killed in Granville county, NC. I killed it this afternoon at 5:00.


----------



## The Hoyt Shooter (Apr 28, 2005)

Here is the bear i shot sept. 14th. dressed at 497 lbs, live weight 586 lbs.


----------



## Cub1 (Apr 1, 2005)

I saw this thread, and I thought you meant trophies! 

I hope this will do!


----------



## q2xlbowhunter (Dec 28, 2004)

*fox*

A fox I got while out deer hunting.


----------



## q2xlbowhunter (Dec 28, 2004)

*coyote*

This is a pic of the coyote I got with my Dads 223


----------

